

Ask/Show HN: embedded projects - nikmobi

I like to work on small embedded projects using AVR microcontrollers. Currently I&#x27;m working on enabling RFID entry for my front door, and the last project I created a remote for my Ubuntu desktop computer to control nextflix while in bed.<p>So, since I don&#x27;t often see things like this on HN, how about we share our embedded projects, interesting resources, or anything related. Arduino included!
======
imrehg
Hi, as people say, the best is to do a detailed writeup (for your future self,
when you want to fix your project a few months down the line and realize your
forgot all the pinouts and such...)

For this you have a bunch of options:

Blog: having a blog is great, and that would be my first recommendation. Set
up any kind of blog (roll your own, or Tumblr/Blogspot/Wordpress/Github
pages...). This definitely have a long term benefit, and you are pretty much
independent of any platform. An example, here are the maker projects from my
blog:
[https://gergely.imreh.net/blog/category/maker/](https://gergely.imreh.net/blog/category/maker/)

Instructables: It's pretty good for sharing projects, especially hands-on
stuff, even smaller, bite-sized instructions of a particular thing you did, or
full projects. [http://www.instructables.com](http://www.instructables.com)

Hackster: One of the newer platforms, it's great to see that it's aimed at
hardware, so you can see for example "what other things people made with
Arduino?" or any other platform. This looks like more of a place for detailed
project, and besides your blog, this could be a good place for showing off
your learning, and learn from others (they strongly encourage sharing
schematics & code too, not just description)
[http://www.hackster.io/](http://www.hackster.io/)

Hackaday.io: this could probably be a very inspiring environment. A lot of
projects are shared there, can get other people to collaborate on something
you are making, can see a lot of really hard-core designs - perfect to learn
from!! [https://hackaday.io](https://hackaday.io)

I'm sure there are more than these, I kinda use these ones, for personal
projects, for things that we do at our local hackerspace, and for work as well
(an embedded hardware company).

Good luck, and have a great time!

------
dewey
The best way to share it is usually a write up explaining how you did it.
Include the source code, some pictures, explain the progress and just try to
share your excitement.

If you just drop a link to a Github repository with a very minimal Readme file
only a few people, usually the ones already familiar with the topic, will even
click through to see the source code.

~~~
nikmobi
fair enough, I have a blog post written up but haven't added it to the new
blog. I'll get this done and provide the link. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
dewey
Thanks, I'll definitely read that. I actually misread your original post and
thought you asked about the best way to share projects. I tried to edit my
post but it didn't work from the app so I'm sorry if it sounded a bit rude,
wasn't my intention!

------
grilo79
"last project I created a remote for my Ubuntu desktop computer to control
nextflix while in bed." Mind to share source code and etc?

~~~
nikmobi
Here it is:
[https://github.com/nikharris0/avremote](https://github.com/nikharris0/avremote)

it's a bit messy and doesn't properly decode the RF signal, but it gets the
job done :)

